# 50/1.4 for food photography?



## notelliot (Aug 14, 2007)

just wondering if this focal length would be suitable for shooting food. the other option right now is the 60/2.8 macro. anyone had any experience with these and food?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

As long as you have the space to work, I don't see any problem with that lens.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 14, 2007)

I would think longer yet.  Lighting will be a greater concern.

I've done very little food photography.  It's a lot tougher than you might suspect.

-Pete


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 14, 2007)

1.4 is too narrow, the 1.8 can do just fine! 

I've shot very littel food, but here are some examples with the 50mm 1.8!


----------

